# Other Health News 13th January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

The golden oldie gene: One in five has age-defying 'centenarian gene' that greatly increases odds of living to 100

In the genetic lottery of life expectancy, you might think 100 is a pretty lucky number. 

Now it's just got luckier. Scientists have discovered that a gene already known to treble your odds of living to 100 may also ward off Alzheimer's disease.



Miraculous recovery of teenager who grew back her face after suffering 'one-in-a-million' allergic reaction to paracetamol

A teenager has grown back her entire face after being struck down by a rare skin disease. Eva Uhlin, 19, suffered a bizarre one-in-a-million allergic reaction to household paracetamol that left her unrecognisable. The potentially fatal condition - Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis - gripped her entire body, causing her skin to burn up and scab over before falling off.



Overweight could earn ?1,750 from slimming on NHS

Payments in the latest Weight Wins trial range from ?200 for losing two stone in five months to ?1,750 for shedding ten stone in 21 months Photo: PA Patients who meet weight loss targets can earn from ?200 for losing two stone in five months under the privately-run scheme. Earlier this year, the Telegraph disclosed that NHS has spent more than ?3m in three year sending overweight patients to slimming classes at taxpayers' expense.



Chemical found in food tins and baby's bottles 'linked to heart problems' 

A chemical found in food tins and baby's bottles has been linked to an increased risk of developing heart problems. An estimated nine in 10 people have traces of Bisphenol A, or BPA, in their bodies. Scientists found that those with high levels of the chemicals in their bodies were a third more likely to develop heart disease than those with low levels.



Andy Burnham backs Bill to stop children using sunbeds at tanning salons

A campaign to prevent tanning salons allowing children to use sunbeds will win government support today as ministers try to curb rising rates of skin cancer. Andy Burnham, the Health Secretary, will emphasise the need for legislation preventing any person under 18 from using commercial sunbeds, at the launch of a Private Member's Bill in the House of Commons.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

Overweight could earn ?1,750 from slimming on NHS

I don't have 10 stone to loose isn't this discrimination? - surely if you need to be loosing this amount of weight the consideration of your life expectancy should be more important than the financial reward?

Chemical found in food tins and baby's bottles 'linked to heart problems' 

There is always something that is in something we use in daily life the will affect some part of the population. If we cut everything out what will be left?

I bet there is something in 90% of the population that will lead to an increased risk of something. As such overall, is it really a risk, or are a percentage of the population just lucky?

When will journalists realise life is about something called risk and that all risks can't be removed?

Andy Burnham backs Bill to stop children using sunbeds at tanning salons

As for sunbeds, quite why they are allowed anywhere I don't know. It's been known for years that exposure without control to the sun is bad for you, yet surrounding yourself in the most powerful UV light source reasonably available for x minutes every day/week (and without any control) is perfectly acceptable.

As you can now go and have a new paint job, why would you want to spend hour after hour on a solid plastic surface baking under UV light


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree with you on the sunbed thing, Einstein. Seriously, how are they still legal? I hate having a tan anyway - I like being pale and interesting. But if I ever wanted to tan, there's spray tan!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

I have never used sunbeds etc i was born the way i was pale why try and change that with superficialness, i have a mate over in ireland who works in a tanning salon and one of her perks as she calls it is she is allowed 3 tanning sessions a week for free, she uses them all and then pays for 3 herself , she looks a mess but she wont stop.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

I was astonished to learn that some tanning salons are not even manned by a 'responsible' person! I think they can be useful for certain treatments - a friend of mine had very bad acne (all over his back, not just face) and sessions on sunbeds helped with that, but under medical supervision.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was astonished to learn that some tanning salons are not even manned by a 'responsible' person! I think they can be useful for certain treatments - a friend of mine had very bad acne (all over his back, not just face) and sessions on sunbeds helped with that, but under medical supervision.


 
UV treatment is known to assist a lot of skin and medical conditions, as too is IR therapy.

As you say though under supervision.

It's about time they are outlawed all together though, including sale of units for use at home. And the sale of replacement lamps should stop at the same time.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 13, 2010)

Agree with the sunbed discussion, in this day and age when we know what damage they can do why are they not medically supervised?

As for the weight story, as some of you know I am battling with my weight (and winning ).  Yes it would be nice if sombody would present me with ?425 for loosing 50lbs (almost there just another couple lbs to go).  Or ?1750 when (and it will be when!!) I loose 10st.  My incentive is certainly not financial (unless you count being able to go into discount stores and buying cheap clothes ), it is my health - I dont want to die young!  You have to be in the right "frame of mind" to loose weight and, in my opinion, no amount of money will get you there - it needs to be a health decision not a financial one!


----------



## RachelT (Jan 18, 2010)

That's the worst thing about losing weight, you have to spend money on new clothes (in my case, work trousers, you really can't get away with wearing trousers two sizes too big for you...i've tried belts but they still fall down!).

On the subject of sunbeds: Pale and interesting rules! We need more pale and interesting celebs! Well....50% of that might be achievable....


----------



## Einstein (Jan 18, 2010)

RachelT said:


> That's the worst thing about losing weight, you have to spend money on new clothes (in my case, work trousers, you really can't get away with wearing trousers two sizes too big for you...i've tried belts but they still fall down!).


 
I wear braces


----------

